# 2 days old :)



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 31, 2012)

Had to share this pic of our little guy today holding the lamb that was born 2 days ago 







Poor lamb got a LOT of attention today whether she wanted it or not!

Liz


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 31, 2012)

Ahhhhh he looks so smug that he has the baby...adorable


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 1, 2012)

What an adorable picture!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 1, 2012)

Adorable!!!!!  The lamb is cute too


----------



## Sable (Apr 1, 2012)

BEYOND CUTE!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 1, 2012)

They're both cuties!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks 

Liz


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2012)

Awwwwww..........


----------

